# Sensitive Stomach Issues?



## dyzir13 (Jan 9, 2009)

Well I've been through 2 brands of food now and am having no luck with my dog. Let me break it down for you...I have a 9 month old lab mix. He is fully healthy. 

When we first adopted him we fed him Blue Buffalo. His stools were probably firm about 75% of the time, although he would also have occasional diarrhea. During a two day span he had what seemed to be uncontrollable diarrhea. I was concerned and took him to the vet. The vet told me to get him off of Blue Buffalo and recommended a couple of brands...I chose California Natural. 

He has been on California Natural for about 3 weeks now. During these 3 weeks his stool has been diarrhea about 85% of the time. I occasionally see some shape to it, but it is almost always runny. He has also began to have accidents in the house.

So basically, I can't afford to just trash 25 pounds of the California Natural. I can't afford a more expensive brand. I can't afford to take my dog back to the vet who seemed to give us bad advice. So now I am turning to you. What should I do in my situation? Thanks.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi...so sorry to hear your dog is having problems. 

I feed my guy Blue Buffalo and he seems to be doing fine. I also give him Boiled/Baked Chicken & Pot Roast/Beef Stew. He is 54 lbs -- I give him 1 Cup in the morning & 1/2 Cup at night with the Chicken or Beef. Occasionally his stool is soft -- one night he had a gas attack -- but the next morning his stool was back to normal. I'm not sure if it's the dog food -- or if he just has occasional gas. 

His energy level is great, his coat is soft & shiny & has been shedding less.

I've heard that the Blue Buffalo Fish & Sweet Potato Formula is better for sensitive stomachs -- & also Blue Wilderness (which is high protein) ---maybe you should try them -- and only buy the small bags until you're sure (and if you buy them in Petsmart - they will let you return them if your dog has a problem)

If you don't want to go back to Blue Buffalo -- maybe you should look into a Light Formula for our dog -- and try some Canned Pumpkin for your dog when his stool is very soft -- it should help

Good Luck to you.


----------



## bondra76 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm going through the exact same things as you are with my dog. I FEEL YOUR PAIN!

My dog has to go to the bathroom every 1-2 hours it seems like at night and it's pretty much all runny. The first stool of the day is always solid but after that it turns to disaster. It's really not fun when you're trying to potty train your dog and she/he is having troubles with the food.

I've been through Royal Canin, Blue Buffalo, Eagle Pack, and now I'm at Science Diet - Nature's Best. Hopefully this one will work. If it doesn't I might go back to Blue Buffalo and try the sweet potato from the previous user's comments.

Pumpkin helps - trust me. I have noticed differences when I have fed my puppy pumpkin through this whole ordeal. I have a couple Kong toys and have loaded up the pumpkin into a ziploc, cut off a little corner, and I load the Kong like a pastry. After 1-2 hours it's frozen and ready to go.

The other thing that's helped me is frozen carrots. That also seems to firm up stools and help. And the frozen carrot is like a bone for them pretty much.

Last but not least, when I was going through a really bad episode with my pup from the Eagle Pack transition, I took some advice and got rid of the diarrhea this way - I fasted my dog for a day (they can last a while without food actually) and started her on boiled chicken breasts and rice. Did that for about a week or so before I started mixing in the new dog food. I at least got rid of her diahrea to the point where she wasn't in clear pain when she was going potty. I know fasting seems cruel, but for my dog it was absolutely necessary. She didn't get rid of the diarrhea until I did fast her. I think it's a crucial step.

Anyways...it's been a super long battle for me as well.....I don't have the solution (every dog is different with what they're sensitive to I suppose) but hopefully my suggestions will help ya.


----------



## dyzir13 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I'm glad to know I am not the only one going through this. After the past day I'd say my dog's diarrhea is not back to being uncontrollable after 2 accidents in the house and he woke me up at 1:30 AM to go potty.

I will have to look into the the Fish and Sweet Potato food. I think I am also going to have to try fasting him for a day. It does seem mean, but if its best for him he needs it. I've always heard adding rice firms their stool also so I may have to try that too. Thanks again!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Try resetting the poor irritated GI tract before tossing the food. Boil white rice in too much water so it is very mushy with some white meat chicken. Fast the dog for 12-24 hours and feed a couple spoons of this hourly for a day or so then move to more ordinary meals and amounts as the irritation subsides over a week or so. Add in a couple kibbles more each meal when you transition back to kibble. A full feed of rice and chicken is about 1 pound a day per 50 pounds of dog. It is very low fat and while delicious not particularly satisfying so dogs are perfectly happy to go back to good old kibble.

I like the pumpkin too. If the number of stools is fine but it continues to be all icky then try adding an ounce or so to the rice and chicken.


----------



## dyzir13 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok..so I've got all of this great advice and now I need to get a plan into action. I've got a few options and am debating between them.

I think I'm going to fast my dog for 24 hours and then begin adding 1-2 tablespoons of pumpkin to his California Natural food. From there I will just make adjustments as needed.

Feeding rice and chicken does interest me but I think I'll start with the pumpkin. When you cook rice, do you feed brown or white rice? I am also going to look into the various types of food that may be better for a dog with a sensitive stomach.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If you try the canned pumpkin, make sure it isn't pumpkin pie filling (that is spiced/sugar added/etc), but PURE canned pumpkin.


----------



## bondra76 (Feb 8, 2009)

Go with the white rice. To make it super easy, I bought a bag of the frozen chicken breasts from my local mega mart, boiled them all, and put them in plastic wrap so I didn't have to cook chicken every time I fed her. Cost usually runs around 10 bucks and the rice is about 5. 

Here's the web link that I used for my pup (http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/diarrhea.htm). I think it's great information for what you're going through. Every case I am sure is different, but in my own the pepto bismol didn't do anything except turn my house pink from trying to get my dog to take it. I didn't see much benefit from it when I was actually able to get her to take it. I tried switching the dog food to the chicken/rice combo without the fasting, and it didn't do anything either. The fast is crucial to empty out the dog's system. Finally, my dog had some mucus on her bottom a couple of days after I gave her chicken and rice. Just forewarning if this happens to ya - it's the dog's fluid that has built up in its intenstines. It's part of the dog's body reaction to the diahrea to try and cure itself. 

I think I finally have found a dog food that works for mine. After going through a bunch of them, the only ones that have seemingly been ok for my dog - Royal Canin and Science Diet - Nature's Best. Oddly enough, they are both semi-moist where all the other ones that have not worked have been dry. That might have nothing to do with it at all, but it's interesting to note!

I wish you good luck! I know how much of a pain this is!


----------



## horsecrazy (Apr 18, 2009)

I agree with the fasting and rice and chicken. My old guy has always had a sensative stomach and when he has his little episodes that is what I do. i now have him on Nutra for sensative stomachs and is doing great


----------



## sherrymyra (Mar 24, 2008)

ok. I have been there. I can't tell you how many foods I went through. I finally have my westie on Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Sweet Potato and Salmon. She is doing great. No more soft stools, she loves it.


----------



## lillie20 (Oct 17, 2008)

I also was on a food quest, and now feed Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato or their Venison formula, both grain and corn free. Has helped with sensitive stomach issue, mine had a vomit problem, instead of a stool issue. Not sure which is worse. But I sprinkle a probiotic supplement daily on his food. Does help, give it a try.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

You've gotten good advice but let me add, when buying a new food, buy a smaller bag first, in case you need to throw some out!


----------

